# CCW Sanilac county



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone renewed there CCW?
Mine has expired and looking at what it takes to renew.
Does it really cost 100 bucks? Do you need a new set of photos?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Sr.Blood said:


> Has anyone renewed there CCW?
> Mine has expired and looking at what it takes to renew.
> Does it really cost 100 bucks? Do you need a new set of photos?


 Go the Michigan State Police website for all the info. No, it doesn't cost $100, it costs $105! Yes, you need 2 new photos.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks UPHIKER,

Thinking about not renewing it. Might have carried one time in the 5 yrs.
With everything the way it is, and might happen, should I renew just to keep it??


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

That's $20. a year.........Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Sr.Blood said:


> Thanks UPHIKER,
> 
> Thinking about not renewing it. Might have carried one time in the 5 yrs.
> With everything the way it is, and might happen, should I renew just to keep it??


Let me guess--you never go anywhere where you might need it.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I believe if it's already expired, you have to take the class again. I know it's that way in most counties anyways.

Around here, you have to "study" for 30 hours and renew you permit 90 or more days before it's expiration. After 1 renewal, you have to take the class again 5 years later....in essence, one class every 10 years if you keep up with the renewal process.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

uptracker said:


> I believe if it's already expired, you have to take the class again. I know it's that way in most counties anyways.
> 
> Around here, you have to "study" for 30 hours and renew you permit 90 or more days before it's expiration. After 1 renewal, you have to take the class again 5 years later....in essence, one class every 10 years if you keep up with the renewal process.


 Sounds like some counties are making up their own rules. The state says that you have to study the rules for 3 hours and spend one hour on the range in the preceding 6 months. That's all.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

UPhiker said:


> Sounds like some counties are making up their own rules. The state says that you have to study the rules for 3 hours and spend one hour on the range in the preceding 6 months. That's all.


Some counties will require you to go in front of the Board if you claim you do the renewal yourself. and will quiz on what you learned. Where I live, (Tuscola Co.) the renewal class is $40.00.
U.P is right, if your past your renewal date you'll have to take the First class again.:sad:


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

Some counties mentioned here are blatently breaking the law. If you do not try to straighten them out you deserve the hassle. 

What exactly are the requirements for a renewal class? Maybe we can sit around and drink a few beers for 3 hours and talk about guns. And shoot? How about we go to the range and fire 1 round. 

There is no course and no requirment for one. 

I understand that people do not want to get into hot water with their gun board, but allowing them to violate the state law is wrong.

Study for 30 hours? Where does that come from?

Not to offend, but some of you should spend some time studying the law, and the requirments to obtain and renew a concealed pistol license.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Big_Jim said:


> Some counties mentioned here are blatently breaking the law. If you do not try to straighten them out you deserve the hassle.
> 
> What exactly are the requirements for a renewal class? Maybe we can sit around and drink a few beers for 3 hours and talk about guns. And shoot? How about we go to the range and fire 1 round.
> 
> ...


Not breaking the Law per say.. I do agree with you, some Co. are scaring people into takeing the Re-Class and that is wrong. But you still don't have to, Yet.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

glockman55 said:


> Not breaking the Law per say.. I do agree with you, some Co. are scaring people into takeing the Re-Class and that is wrong. But you still don't have to, Yet.


Either the counties are following the law or they are not. There is no provision that I am aware of that allows counties to add additional training. If there is, I'd like to see it. I consider it violating the law as put forth by the Michigan Legislature and signed by the Govenor and needs to be followed by those counties charged to carry out the law and its described procedures. 

You are right. "scaring" is right along with "bullying". 

Since my last post, I have contacted the Sanilac county clerk asking for clarification on their renewal procedure. On their website, under the topic of renewal, it links you to the MSP site with the correct information. 

If they have additional requirements then they are not providing them via their website. 

I'll post any replys I receive.

Anyone have information on Tuscola County, I hear they are in violation of the renewal procedure as well.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Big_Jim said:


> Either the counties are following the law or they are not. There is no provision that I am aware of that allows counties to add additional training. If there is, I'd like to see it. I consider it violating the law as put forth by the Michigan Legislature and signed by the Govenor and needs to be followed by those counties charged to carry out the law and its described procedures.


Sounds alot like the "NO TURN ON RED" signs the locals put up after the State said it`s ok to turn on red.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

It's my understanding that Tuscola Co. Does not require taking the Re-Class, but have told people that they might be required to go in front of the Board if they decide not to, supposedly to test you on what you have learned on your own vs the class. Which has always been up to the Boards to pick and choose.:lol:


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

If you know of ANY county that is not following the state guidelines or trying to impose any qualifications, restrictions, or whatever that are beyond those the state sets forth, AND CAN DOCUMENT THEM, please, PLEASE, file a complaint with the Michigan AG's office. It's probably the best way to stop a county from administering their superimposed nonsense.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

So why is it then that some counties require an interview and others don't?

I understand what some of you are saying, but.......


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

uptracker said:


> So why is it then that some counties require an interview and others don't?
> 
> I understand what some of you are saying, but.......


Because when the law was written they didn't put in any penalties for not following the law. It would be like saying you can't do 50 MPH in a 35 MPH zone, but I can't give you a ticket for doing it.

These violations of the law need to be verified and reported to Shooters' Alliance for Firearm Rights ( www.firearmsalliance.org ) . They are compiling a list of these violations to present to legislators in Lansing that are willing to address it. New legislation is being formulated and this is one of the things they are trying to get corrected.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Just called the clerks office and they said that it is not to late to re-new.
You can re-new up to 6 mo. after exriration. After that you will need to take the class all over.
I think I better re-new while I have the chance.
thanks for all the replies.

Aim straight!!


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

Sr.Blood said:


> Just called the clerks office and they said that it is not to late to re-new.
> You can re-new up to 6 mo. after exriration. After that you will need to take the class all over.
> I think I better re-new while I have the chance.
> thanks for all the replies.
> ...



MCL 28.425j specifies what conditions must be met in the course required to get a Concealed Pistol License. One of those requirements is that the program provides a certificate of completion stating the program complies with the requirements of this section. *(1) There is not an expiration date on the training. *(2)However, your local county gun board will review the training certificate to see if is acceptable.



Good luck with your renewal. It would be nice if the Counties could follow the law as we CPL holders do.

I have not had a reply from my e-mail that I sent to Sanilac county asking them to verify their renewal process.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The gun boards could go away but there is no agreement among us-"the users". CEZ could also but someone says it wont happen and noone wants to contact their elected reps/senator.. 

Have you contacted yours?? Visit them when they have 'office hours' in the district.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

When the prosecutor is questioned about the requirement to supply a certificate of refresher training and why renewal applicants are required to appear when state law doesn't require it. He simply says the law doesn't say I can't. Me thinks it is time to start looking for a new prosecutor.


----------

